# Rotten Oil Pan



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Just found out from my Ford dealer that I am Lucky Customer # 1 with a rotten oil pan on my diesel........................03, 6.0 litre!!!! 

I made the appointment two weeks ago for thr truck to go in for a pan and they said that it wasn't the pan that they leak from higher up on the fuel rail and it must be running down onto the pan. Well I called them this a.m. to find out what was going on and they said I was right and that infact it was the pan that had rotted through. and that they hadn't seen or heard of this on any 6.0's. Lucky me.

WTF was Ford thinking??? Afeter replacing soooo many pans on the 7.3's you would have thought they would have gotten it figured out by the time they got around to the 6.0 litres hitting the production line.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I heard of a lot of people having there pan rot out, I have yet to have a pan rot. The 82 F350 I am using right now still has the original pan thats 24 years old, looks brand new still. Had a 69 diesel in an 86 F350 that plowed for years and it still looks like new as well. Strange how it happens to some and not others. Where do you park your truck, on pavement or gravel, or on dirt. I found on one truck I had that was parked around back on dirt had more of a problem with rusting of brake rotors etc...


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

My 79 still has the original pan, but my 95 and a buddies 96 have had the pans changed already. They just don't make them like they used too.


----------



## rollnthunder (Dec 7, 2005)

Big Dog D;334418 said:


> Just found out from my Ford dealer that I am Lucky Customer # 1 with a rotten oil pan on my diesel........................03, 6.0 litre!!!!
> 
> I made the appointment two weeks ago for thr truck to go in for a pan and they said that it wasn't the pan that they leak from higher up on the fuel rail and it must be running down onto the pan. Well I called them this a.m. to find out what was going on and they said I was right and that infact it was the pan that had rotted through. and that they hadn't seen or heard of this on any 6.0's. Lucky me.
> 
> WTF was Ford thinking??? Afeter replacing soooo many pans on the 7.3's you would have thought they would have gotten it figured out by the time they got around to the 6.0 litres hitting the production line.


I can tell you that your not alone on this issue.Also ask them if they are pulling the motor to put the pan on because if i remember right ford service manual states the motor must be pulled to put the pan on because the sealent needs to dry oil free and if the motor is still in the truck then all the oil will run down.This may have been on the 7.3 but im not sure.Also ask them if there is a technical service bulletin out on the pan.I know for the 7.3 they would clean the pan then put a 2 part epoxy on it to seal it up.It would dry and act like shell and was very durable maybe they can do that to the new pan to help protect it.If not i would rhino line the stupid thing.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

They replaced tons of pans....AT THE OWNERS EXPENSE......I had a 03 F-350 with the 7.3 and that one rotted out. Tried for weeks to get it covered under warranty and got left with a $1200 bill. They will only cover the pan if it cracks not rots even though they acknowlege that it was a problem with their pans,


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

procut1;334463 said:


> They replaced tons of pans....AT THE OWNERS EXPENSE......I had a 03 F-350 with the 7.3 and that one rotted out. Tried for weeks to get it covered under warranty and got left with a $1200 bill. They will only cover the pan if it cracks not rots even though they acknowlege that it was a problem with their pans,


They relpace hundreds of rotten pans everyday at their expense!!! They will only replace them once they begin to leak though. It doesn't matter if it shows all kinds of heavy scaly rust they will only do it if it is leaking.

All though they don't say they won't fix it if you help it along a bit though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procut1;334463 said:


> They replaced tons of pans....AT THE OWNERS EXPENSE......I had a 03 F-350 with the 7.3 and that one rotted out. Tried for weeks to get it covered under warranty and got left with a $1200 bill. They will only cover the pan if it cracks not rots even though they acknowlege that it was a problem with their pans,


Yeah, had one done by a different shop when the dealer wouldn't step up to the plate for me. Truck was 1 month out of warranty, had bought 7 trucks from them and they wouldn't do it. Told them they weren't going get my money for doing it out of warranty, either. Idiots.

I can see already that my 3 6.0's will all be leaking before the warranty is up.


----------



## cgrappler135 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup had the same problem with my 01 f-350 dump but it only had 25,000 miles and the dealer had to cover it they also had to replace the glow plugs at the same time cause it was having a hard time starting! Fords was trying to fight me a little on it though!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Big Dog D;334492 said:


> They relpace hundreds of rotten pans everyday at their expense!!! They will only replace them once they begin to leak though. It doesn't matter if it shows all kinds of heavy scaly rust they will only do it if it is leaking.
> 
> All though they don't say they won't fix it if you help it along a bit though.


I must have done something wrong because mine WAS leaking.

I went thorough 4 dealers, the tech line, regional managers, corporate...Sent letters, made dozens of calls and it all came back that the pans did have a history of rotting out but they were not covered by warranty.

They said even if the pan did crack that if it had signs of rot, they would not cover it.

I would be very interested to hear from guys that had no problem getting theirs replaced.

I did a lot of searching online and went through a bunch of truck forums and all found were literally hundreds of pages of people complaining about the same thing. Here and there someone would post that Ford replaced it for them, but no one would post any followup as to the circumstances and I can only think that it must have been a different issue other than rot......Or maybe the individual dealer did it and ate the cost.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I am on # 5. 4, 7.3's and now a 6.0 and all have ben covered by warranty essentialy no questions asked.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I also never had a problem. Saw some spots on the garage floor under my 99 7.3, brought it into the local dealer, they called and told me what it was and replaced it without any other questions. Also fixed a small fuel line leak. Had it back three days later. Thankfully it happened with under six months left on the powertrain warranty, otherwise it would have been a very costly experience. J.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Big Dog D;334590 said:


> I am on # 5. 4, 7.3's and now a 6.0 and all have ben covered by warranty essentialy no questions asked.


Wow

Im not disputing you but honestly from all my research that is a rare experience.....Im sure the dealer has something to do with it....Dealers do have some discretion....Yours definately took care of you.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

If they want you to keep buying trucks they will do it. All I have to say is "Maybe I should go look at Chevies or Doges and they change their tune. They are supposed to refuse, but are getting the warranty work paid by Ford.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have an 02 F450 and have one little rust spot on the oil pan. What, if anything, can be done to prevent this from happening? Is it really possible to Line-X them? I just started using Fluid Film (like crazy) and put some on the oil pan. Not sure if it will help or just burn off, but I though it was at least worth a try.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

procut1;334874 said:


> Wow
> 
> Im not disputing you but honestly from all my research that is a rare experience.....Im sure the dealer has something to do with it....Dealers do have some discretion....Yours definately took care of you.


I don't know where you are doing your research but it is seriously flawed. The oil pans on the 7.3 Liters are *notorious* for rotting through. The thing about this is that this is a 6.0 Liter and from what I know and have heard this is one of the first 6.0's to rot through. Everybody thought and was hoping that these were going to be better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D;335001 said:


> I don't know where you are doing your research but it is seriously flawed. The oil pans on the 7.3 Liters are *notorious* for rotting through. The thing about this is that this is a 6.0 Liter and from what I know and have heard this is one of the first 6.0's to rot through. Everybody thought and was hoping that these were going to be better.


Ditto. Most are being replaced when inside warranty, at least from what I've read. Other than mine, royally pissed me off. They get NONE of my non-warranty work anymore.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

gotta stop using that cheap chinese steel, low grade stuff...that goes to those other 2 big dogs too


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Really it is Navistars problem. The pans are supposedly supplied by Navistar with the engines according to a Ford employee that I am friendly with. Supposedly Navistar is fotting the bill for the pan replacements.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The problem is that it is not just diesels. I have heard of quite a few gassers needing replacement as well.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When I bought my 89 - 6 years ago with a 351 in it, the truck had a new oil pan. It may just be the work we put our trucks through. Rode hard and put away wet.
My next truck will be a 7.3 PSD and I will no doubt keep an eye on the oil pan!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I love the rotted oil pans on the fords. They make me alot of money. Keep up the good work Ford...Rob

Ps got to love thoughs ball joints too. Its a wonder why in the world anyone would buy a new Ford anyways.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

GM replaced an oil pan on my '97 6.5TD under the engine warranty back in '01. 100 bucks. It wasn't close to rotting through, hardly any rust on it, but since the pan was leaking at the seal they seized the opportunity.

'97 Ford 351 finally sprung a leak at the end of the season last year. It was nursed through the summer and it was replaced in October. I pulled a favor from a buddy at Ford, 300 bucks for that baby.

'91 Ford 7.3 IDI finally sprung a leak in it's original oil pan this fall. Ford figured 20 - 24 hours of shop labor to pull the motor and such. Oil pan only! I have a friend that owns a towing and recovery company and he referred me to a guy who completed it in 10 hours. Add another 4 hours and he replaced the water pump, fuel pump, rear main, front crank shaft seal, thermostat, both motor mounts, upper and lower radiator hoses, trans cooler lines, and valve cover gaskets. What the heck, the motor is out of the truck anyhow. I got the Ford parts at wholesale and the whole job was under 1600 bucks.

I have a '89 Ford 351 that sees minimal use and I used JB Weld on the pin hole leak. Problem fixed until the rest of the pan decides to give way.

I'll have to see what this winter brings for the '04 Ford PSD. Things were looking good in the fall after two seasons of use.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

ford are known for there oil pans,i just did 1 on a 93 f250,I heard its because of the paint,moistue gets under it ,and then all h-ll breaks out.I got the oil pan in then the rear end cover started to leak


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My bosses brother sells fluids to ford. He said that all of the bad oil pans are from the stamping process and the fluids they use while stamping. I never thought that this would cause something like that but , this guy know alot about oils. We had a 95 f-350 w/ a 351 and the pan was rotten in 2001. We just happened to do a job for a guy that was high up in ford. He wanted to know why we were putting cardboard under the truck becasue it still looked new. One week later a letter came in the mail from the local dealer telling us to bring the truck in for new oil pan. Now remember this truck was 6 yrs. old w/ 120,000 mi. on it. I guess it helps to know people. The funny thig was one week after geting the new oil pan both of the exhaust manifolds started leaking. The only thing we could figure was that the dealer might have lifted the motor buy them. Anyways this is my two cents!!!


----------



## smokin_stroker (Dec 13, 2005)

It is not Fords problem. International has the same problem. The local county road and bridge department had the pan rust out on a couple of their dumps and International would stand behind it either. They since switched brands


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

You guys and your furd junk always complaining about the crappy things breaking down ante up and get a real truck. I finally got sick of fixing my ford crap and got rid of them my maint cost and repair costs have been cut in half my old cummins has 333k on it and runs pretty well at least it is dependable you can keep them powerjokes and the crappy trucks around them!


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*Yep Me To*

99 With 41k On It Completely Rotten Changed Before Winter Think They Should Have Done A Recall No Screw Us Instead


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

MRNYC;371547 said:


> 99 With 41k On It Completely Rotten Changed Before Winter Think They Should Have Done A Recall No Screw Us Instead


Hey didnt you guys just get like somthing 6ft or what?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The pans rusting out is a plow truck problem. A pan not manufactured by Ford.
I talked to our head mechanic for the ambulance company I work for. We have over 45 power stroke squads from 96 to 07. He said not one has ever needed an oil pan replaced.
You as a Dodge Owner Flame Fords?
Like my Grandma used to say " It's like the Kettle calling the Pan black "
Dodges have their problems too.
Plowing snow is no doubt severe duty, stuff breaks,wears out and rusts out it's a fact of life with plow trucks.


----------



## smokin_stroker (Dec 13, 2005)

that is bull crap I have see pan rust out on trucks without plows. Mine was rusting under the paint so I stripped it down and repainted it and it has no plow on this truck


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

The oil pan on my 88 351 rusted through, but after 12 years!!! Of course the gas tanks rusted, fuel lines, steering lines, valve covers, even the oil filter rusted. The truck sat a lot, sold it in 2001 and it had 29,000 miles on it. I bought a 2001, wished I had kept the 88.
Don


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I just had mine done(y2k-7.3) and knew when I bought it a couple of years back I would be shelling out the money to have it done-- First time I have heard of a 6.0 doing it z-dog-- sorry for the bad luck on that one!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Rich Hunter;371511 said:


> You guys and your furd junk always complaining about the crappy things breaking down ante up and get a real truck. I finally got sick of fixing my ford crap and got rid of them my maint cost and repair costs have been cut in half my old cummins has 333k on it and runs pretty well at least it is dependable you can keep them powerjokes and the crappy trucks around them!


 I hate to burst your bubble but the cummins can break too!!! I had a on 02 quad cab ram w/ cummins and had nothing but troubles. New front end at 32,000 ( had to pay out of my pocket ) Next the injector and lift pump died at 34,000 ( Dealer had my truck for ten days in the middle of summer ,trying to run a landscape co. ) The truck had also been slaming in third gear and the dealer told me the trans was fine TWICE. 42, 000 mi I had to pay for a new one !!! I might have had a lemon but that was enough for one year. That truck was gone the next week !!! I would welcome a rusty oil pan over any of these problems. My last two trucks have been ford with no major problems, fingers crossed !!!


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

how much is a new pan????


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Its not the pan that is expensive its the fact that you have to pull the whole darn motor out to change the pan that makes it cost so much.So what are all the Dodge guys going to brag about after Dailmer dumps them


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pan and dipstick tube are a little over$ 200 -- Oil and filter another $ 35 for the cheap stuff! -- a guy who has done many of them can do the job in about 6-7 hours -- they raise the cab and lift the motor at the same time! about 4" on the cab is enough--- I think flat rate price is in the neighborhood of 16 hours! So if the garage you use charges $70 an hour-- you can see how expensive it is! Pulling an engine out of any vehicle that has a front axle in the way-- has got to be a days work anyways! I have never heard of the 6.0 leaking yet-- so I'm sorry to hear that Z-dog ran into this problem! Luckily he buys enough trucks that his dealer took care of him-- They want him to keep coming back! Smart bussiness on both ends!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Marek;374947 said:


> Its not the pan that is expensive its the fact that you have to pull the whole darn motor out to change the pan that makes it cost so much.So what are all the Dodge guys going to brag about after Dailmer dumps them


 Probally the same thing the ford guys will when Ford gets done suing the powerjoke people!


----------

